# Bomb wounds 5 Nato soldiers in Afghanistan



## GAP (20 Jan 2007)

*Bomb wounds 5 Nato soldiers in Afghanistan*
January 20 2007 at 12:30PM  
Article Link

Kandahar - A car bomb exploded near a Nato convoy in a volatile area of southern Afghanistan, wounding five soldiers, a spokesperson for Nato's International Security Assistance Force said on Saturday.

Squadron Leader David Marsh said the Taliban rebels also opened fire on their convoy in the Uruzgan province shortly after Friday's bomb attack.

He did not give the names or nationalities of the wounded soldiers, and only said they were being treated at a Nato-run hospital in Kandahar.

The soldiers from ISAF were on a routine patrol when the attack happened, he said, adding that they then called for air assistance. 

 ISAF helicopter gunships bombed the enemy position, Marsh said.

However, Marsh said ISAF was still checking if the rebels had sustained any damage.
More on link

And there is this from Kuwait News Agency


Five NATO soldiers injured in Afghanistan  O-ACCIDENT 
Kuwait New Agency Link

KABUL, Jan 20 (KUNA) -- Five NATO soldiers have been wounded in a car bomb attack followed by firing from Taliban insurgents in southern Afghanistan, NATO and local officials said on Saturday.

NATO spokesman in Afghanistan's southern region Dave Marsh said the NATO convoy came under attack in the Tirinkot City of Afghanistan's Uruzgan province Friday afternoon.

He said the injured soldiers were rushed to an ISAF medical facility and their condition was stated to be moderate.

Police chief of the province Mohammad Qasim, in a statement to KUNA, confirmed the blast but said he did not know about the casualties. A resident of the area and eyewitness Rahimullah said the bomber rammed his Surf Jeep into the NATO convoy. He said the area was surrounded by foreign troops soon after the explosion and no one was allowed to go near to the site. He said they saw smoke rising from the area but would not say about the number of dead or injured. Meanwhile, a bomb explosion at a goods trailer in Afghanistan's Kandahar province caused huge inferno which resulted in burning of three trucks along with the goods loaded on it. Rahmatullah Raufi, a military official in Kandahar, told journalists the blast took place close to the Kandahar airfield, which is used by the NATO troops as its headquarters. Logistic goods were loaded on the three burned vehicles, he said, adding it was brought from the neighbouring Pakistan for the foreign troops. He said the explosives were fitted on one of the vehicle. There are no reports about casualties in the blast.(end) gk.
End


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Jan 2007)

A quick recovery to the injured


----------



## Mourning (20 Jan 2007)

Suicide bomb attack followed by an ambush on a small convoy that was patrolling near patrolbase Poentjak at the Balluchi-valley.
This base has been attacked several times now and is part of the Dutch strategy of slowly moving into Uruzgan province, setting up bases like these, getting into contact with the people and local government, stabilizing the area and getting ANA, ANP and Afghan Auxilary Police in there then when things turned mostly "ok" a new base will be set up and the ANA, ANA and the Afghan Auxiliary Police take over the positions that have been left, so they can take over.

The hit vehicle was an YPR-765 AFV and a MB Jeep.

No life threatening injuries, though several will be scarred on their face for life.

Best to them and their families.

Regards,

Mourning  8)


----------



## R933ex (20 Jan 2007)

Speedy recovery to the injured


----------

